# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Armor2netTM  Personal Firewall 3.12

## fenix034

armor2net.com

Кто пользуется этим  продуктом! Интересны отзывы!  Не найду русификатор для него! есть у кого ссылка поделитесь!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Уже больше двух лет не обновляется.

----------

